# Holes in Peacocks head?



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a 1m/2f German Red tank and the fish are very skiddish. I have to rely on an automatic feeder because they will not come out when I am moving around neat the tank. They are actively breeding so I believe they are overall healthy.

Recently when I was sneakily watching them I noticed that the females had these hole type things all over her head. They look very similar to the holes that are right above the mouth (one on each side, kind of like nostrils).

The arrows point to them along the jaw line. There is even one on its side, in the circle. Could this be some type of parasite?

Thanks, Austin


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Tank size?
Any other tank mates?
Water change frequency?
Water test results for ammonia, nitrite (NO2) and nitrate (NO3)?

The picture does not look like it is due to a parasite, it appears to be related to water quality problems.


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

They are in the 50ish gallon bowfront tank.

1m/2fm adults and one 1'' juvenile German Red

Water change is average 2 weeks.

ammonia - 0
nitraite - 0
nitrate ~~ 40 ppm usually

The filter is a marineland canister designed for I think 55-75 gallons.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I would try increasing your water changes to weekly. 40 ppm isn't too high but if you do a 50% water change, it should drop it to around 20 ppm. The lower nitrate level should help.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I would add to discontinue carbon as filtration if you're using it. It's only needed to remove medications/toxins or smells.
What are you feeding?


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

What is the pH of the tank water?


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

Hole-in-the-Head Disease, Discus Disease (Hexamita, Spironucleus) 
S: Diseased fish lose weight and develop "pitting" in the head region. 
A: The cause of this disease is usually attributed to a lack vitamins and minerals, especially vitamin D and calcium, the effects of the deficiency possibly amplified by the presence of Hexamita in the intestines. This intestinal flagellate is usually introduced with the feeding of Tubifex worms, and can survive in the gravel of unclean tanks. The best way to cure Hole-in-the-Head Disease is to complement the diet with vitamins. Treatment can also include dosages of antibiotics and metronidazole. Keeping the tank scrupulously clean also helps prevent this disease. Try medicated fish foods.
Read more at http://fish.mongabay.com/diseases.htm#c ... E51RAgy.99


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

GTZ said:


> I would add to discontinue carbon as filtration if you're using it. It's only needed to remove medications/toxins or smells.
> What are you feeding?


I am feeding NLS cichlid formula.


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Kalost said:


> What is the pH of the tank water?


I'm in Florida and we have a deep well so the water usually comes perfect for tanks and doesn't need much additive (in my experience and research). The pH is around 7.8


----------



## Anall44 (Feb 25, 2008)

Kalost said:


> Hole-in-the-Head Disease, Discus Disease (Hexamita, Spironucleus)
> S: Diseased fish lose weight and develop "pitting" in the head region.
> A: The cause of this disease is usually attributed to a lack vitamins and minerals, especially vitamin D and calcium, the effects of the deficiency possibly amplified by the presence of Hexamita in the intestines. This intestinal flagellate is usually introduced with the feeding of Tubifex worms, and can survive in the gravel of unclean tanks. The best way to cure Hole-in-the-Head Disease is to complement the diet with vitamins. Treatment can also include dosages of antibiotics and metronidazole. Keeping the tank scrupulously clean also helps prevent this disease. Try medicated fish foods.
> Read more at http://fish.mongabay.com/diseases.htm#c ... E51RAgy.99


Kalost, have you had any experience with this disease personally? (i mean, personally as in your tanks..)


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

No, just trying to help i have to much time at work so i read alot


----------

